# Valley of colors



## alex08

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J.

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## Sk3lly

alex08 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


Thank you Alex. Indeed i was talking about this plant.

Can you explain to me the needs of this plant and how you get the colour so intense? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Why can't I see any pictures?

Steve


----------



## alex08

_Full right side view of the valley :_




*Sk3lly*, i don't know exactly, i have it for a long time now and this is how it always looked like. Never lost that strong red. 

*Steve* (@REDSTEVEO), it could've been a problem with the upload site.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Alex, i need some Aeschynomene fluitans in my life!! How do you feel about selling and shipping to the uk..?  cant find it anywhere here...


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Iain, you could try some garden centers with a larger pond section; these are mostly sold as pond floaters, at least, in The Netherlands they are. Never seen them in any aquarium store here, not even online. Will deffo be getting some for my soon-to-arrive 240. 

http://www.boomkamp.com/artikel/Planten/waterplanten/Aeschynomene_fluitans_P9/9627.html


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia sp. 'Mini Super Red'_




*Iain*, i don't think it can survive the shipment.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

alex08 said:


> *Iain*, i don't think it can survive the shipment.


no worries alex, i will persevere in my hunt.


Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Iain, you could try some garden centers with a larger pond section; these are mostly sold as pond floaters, at least, in The Netherlands they are


cheers vink, ill keep my eyes peeled in future when looking around the LFS.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Aeschynomene fluitans...that is one sexy plant, if you find any let us know.


----------



## flygja

Superbly done. Just like your previous dutch touch tank, I'm still extremely amazed that you're only injecting 1 bps of CO2. The lights must be high enough intensity to bring out all those reds and get that sorta growth in 3 weeks. If I can learn your secret, I'll be a very happy man. And I can save on CO2 costs!


----------



## alex08

I got a pic for you guys, i rarely do tests, this is like the only thing that sticks around for me to check if CO2 levels are ok :





I'll keep you posted.


----------



## flygja

That's not right... it's green! Going against all conventions of CO2 here LOL.


----------



## Tim Harrison

The bulb looks kinda full...I'd go with half of that to give a larger surface area to perhaps get a more accurate reading - but actually I'm not sure if it'd make a difference tho'. Anyway, I usually just use 1 drop of reagent in a small drop checker. But whatever, smashing scape.


----------



## alex08

_From the middle



_
*flygja*, i know. 

*Troi*, i will try with only one drop and less water. Last time i used two drops.


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia ovalis


_


----------



## alex08

Short clip, full version coming soon :


----------



## Ryan Thang To

nice mixture of colours plants 

cheers
ryan


----------



## alex08

Full version of the clip, as i promised :



Sorry for the delay, i've been caught with other things lately.


----------



## Andy D

Looks great!


----------



## parotet

Amazing Alex, another great tank!
Is the Aeschynomene fluitans attached to a string maybe?

Jordi


----------



## alex08

Thank you, guys.

Yes Jordi, i had to anchor it so it won't get carried away from the current.


----------



## Edvet

Nice job with the floater! Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Splendid...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Very bright and colorful! The title says it all.


----------



## alex08

Thank you guys! 

Another pic, from the left side :


----------



## alex08

One of my favorites :




_Hemigrammus rhodostomus_


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex That is one amazing photo


----------



## alex08




----------



## Pedro Rosa

Great colors! Great photos!


----------



## alex08

Thank you so much, Pedro. 

I'm a big fan of your work!


----------



## Pedro Rosa

alex08 said:


> Thank you so much, Pedro.
> I'm a big fan of your work!



Thanks Alex. I'm also a great fan of your aquariums. Amazing healthy plants and great photos.
That Aeschynomene fluitans (that i didn't knew, like many others...) is crazy! I don't like floaters but i must have that on on a future project. Will also ask you for some like Ian  if you still have it (it's not for now).


----------



## Tim Harrison

Just taken a closer look at your plant list...some really nice ones that I'm now considering for my new scape


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Don't know why but I can't see your latest photos.


----------



## alex08

Alexander, here is a link to the album, hope this helps : http://img.plici.ro/album/zW


----------



## alex08

_The fellowship of the Ember Tetras :_


----------



## Mark Green

Great Photos as always... The colours look amazing


----------



## alex08

_Point of view_


----------



## Chloesdad

Absolutely stunning


----------



## alex08

_End of June


_


----------



## Konrad Michalski

Hi. What is that floating plant (which looks like a palm tree)? Nice tank.


----------



## Crossocheilus

Aeschynomene fluitans, I believe, it was mentioned earlier in this journal, a lot of people have taken a great interest in it aswell, although sadly it seems to be widely unavailable.


----------



## alex08

Yes, it's Aeschynomene fluitans. 

_Ludwigia sp. 'Mini Super Red'_





Thank you all!


----------



## alex08

_Myriophyllum mattogrossense_


----------



## Martin in Holland

Great colors and scape. I'm always amazed how you are able to pull it of seemingly easy.


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Martin.


----------



## alex08

_The frenzy...



_
high resoultion : http://img.plici.ro/image/eOd


----------



## tim

^^ beautiful image, I've searched everywhere For this plant to no avail, love the way the scape evolving Alex


----------



## alex08

_Rotala macrandra green - pearling




_
Thank you, Tim. I'd gladly help you guys with it, but i'm not sure it'll survive the shipping.


----------



## alex08

_Micranthemum umbrosum pearling frenzy :_


----------



## Patrick Buff.

Just impressive and beautiful pictures.

Patrick


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Patrick.


----------



## tim

Your just teasing us now Alex  beautiful image mate keep them coming.


----------



## RynoParsons

Really cool floating plant... Unfortunately we cant get it in south africa


----------



## zozo

Aeschynomene fluitans seen and considerd it before, but didn't do it. Now when i see this i don't know why, guess didn't see the potential at that time. Darn beautifull plant looks realy outstanding. Definitively gone order me this one, now ive seen this. (Darn beautiful scape also).

I once had a Mimosa Pudica (Tough Me Not) althoug the Mimosa already loves wet conditions there is also an aquatic form called the Neptunia oleracea (Water Mimosa) which gave me the idea at first, the looks and properties are simular with the Aeschynomene and can be used in the same fashion, has an other flower though. Have no personal experience with this aquatic Mimosa form but it could be an idea for those who cant get their hands on Aeschynomene fluitans, have a look at Neptunia oleracea availability.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





RynoParsons said:


> Unfortunately we cant get it in south africa


 It is native to Southern Africa, I know it grows in Botswana, but it may not make it to RSA.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alex08

Hi guys, i'm glad you like them.


----------



## alex08

After the heat wave....





Hope to get it back in shape soon.


----------



## alex08

Back on track...

So, first let me show you guys the changes (still needs some work, to fill the gaps and keep  only what i need).
Ten days apart comparison :





I have to concentrate more on cleaning those rocks, local carbon liquid dosing seems to do the job, but it's kind of slow. Patience or a bigger dose?! I'm thinking about it.
FTS a few days ago :





A side view :





And i brought back one of my favourites, Cabomba piauhyensis :


----------



## alex08

Some trims here and there, thinking of AGA...


----------



## alex08

On my way to AGA 2015 :





Good luck to all participants!


----------



## alto

Well done


----------



## banthaman.jm

Stunning tank.
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2

Good luck Alex  Wonderful Scape


----------



## alex08

Thanks guys! 

_Bacopa monnieri 'compact'_




_Cuphea anagalloidea_


----------



## alex08

This weekend...


----------



## alto

So nice to see the _Aeschynomene fluitans_ back again


----------



## alex08

alto, more pics to come!


----------



## alex08

The forest...



high resolution


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Alex
Excellent plant health and the pictures are stunning!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## srabin01

Awsome tank, one question though...
Doesn't the floating plants block the light?


----------



## GHNelson

Dare say Alex has enough light to floodlight Wembley Stadium.
So the floaters help on the diffusion front!
I think those floaters are tethered by string so they will not be stationary...which helps produce a dapple effect! 
Which helps shift the lighting rays about so less algae problems!
Lovely Aquascaping!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Get those plant pictures added to the Plant Picture Thread!


hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans, view from the side (usually it takes around 20-25 cm of the aquarium width):



Hoggie, they're actually stationary, but usually i don't have a problem with them shading.
Also, not having a background seems to help too.












high resolution

P.S. : Hoggie, next stop - the Plant Picture Thread.


----------



## GHNelson

Lovely pictures


----------



## alex08

A couple of weeks back :


----------



## Bacms

Beautiful scape


----------



## Marius_20

Your tank is amazing Alex. The plants are so healthy. I like it. 
All the best


----------



## alex08

_Happy forest


_


----------



## Bacms

That floating plant is amazing


----------



## Antoni

Wow, I love it Alex! That is a great tank with lots of colour and very interesting solution with so many floating plants! Yet getting enough light for a good growth! Love the pic with the floating plants!!!


----------



## Richard Dowling

If I'm completely honest,  when i saw the hardscape alone on post 1 I wasnt sold on it .... But looking at the progression, I love it!  The plants are healthy, the reds look great! Its tidy and well laid out, the floaters look incredible! A job very well done!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.aurel

I've watched all your setups and I like them very much, but your pictures are taking my breath away!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, I agree with A aurel  Wonderful scapes Truly stunning photos


----------



## alex08

Thank you all! 

About the hardscape, Richard, i had something else in mind at first, but didn't have the proper "tools". 
Some big changes are coming to this setup, stay tuned.


----------



## zozo

Man!! I'm so in love with this plant!! Can't wait to get my hands on it.. 
Beautiful picture.. Again..  Thanks..


----------



## LondonDragon

zozo said:


> Man!! I'm so in love with this plant!! Can't wait to get my hands on it..


I am still waiting for a small cut for my nanos


----------



## zozo

LondonDragon said:


> I am still waiting for a small cut for my nanos


As far as i know Dennerle has them in the collection, but is out of stock. According the LFS i asked, it will be available again next year.
http://www.wasserflora.de/p/wasserm...en-raritaet-od-720de-a3563.htm?slpos=a1-67162
The only odd thing is Dennerle named this plant "Water Mimosa" in their database whish it isn't. I'll get an e-mail as soon as it is available again. 

Than it can be found in thier database with art. number 720
http://dennerle.com/en/service/plant-database


----------



## LondonDragon

This topic has now been moved to Featured Journals


----------



## GHNelson

Definitely a good choice!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, Wonderful Aquascapes exquisite photography and truly stunning plants congratulations


----------



## Tim Harrison

Fantastic all round...well done Alex.


----------



## alex08

Thank you all! I'm so glad you like it.

I'll find a way to send the Mimosa. 

Here are the pics for AGA 2015 :













http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2015/show633.html

I'll get my hands on some red moore this week, hopefully improve the hardscape a little.


----------



## mr_ED

many times saw this tank scape and i admire the tank clear water.
cheers! you got AGA's comment in your entry even without getting a place.
congrats!


----------



## alex08

mr_ED said:


> many times saw this tank scape and i admire the tank clear water.


Thank you, mr_ED. 
I'm glad you too like it. 



mr_ED said:


> you got AGA's comment in your entry even without getting a place.


Yes, i was happy about it.
I'll try to improve it, we'll see how it goes.

_Two of my favorites : Aeschynomene fluitans in the front, Phyllanthus fluitans in the back_


----------



## jimi

Lovely tank, im going to get some of that Aeschynomene fluitans for mine I think. I really like it


----------



## Inked_aqua

Amazing scape, i'm a sucker for floating plants and that Aeschynomene fluitans is stunning


----------



## Tankless

GHNelson said:


> Dare say Alex has enough light to floodlight Wembley Stadium.
> So the floaters help on the diffusion front!
> I think those floaters are tethered by string so they will not be stationary...which helps produce a dapple effect!
> Which helps shift the lighting rays about so less algae problems!
> Lovely Aquascaping!
> Cheers
> hoggie



He keeps the floating plants in place via string?


----------



## GHNelson

Aeschynomene fluitans....because this is a floating raft, if you have high flow it might need to tethered or it will be pushed to one end of the aquarium!
I don't think Alex did this though!


----------



## NatalieHurrell

Oh my goodness.  Totally amazing!


----------



## Ibz10

Inspiring


----------



## Adumlee

I hope one day I have the knowledge to have a tank this nice and spotlessly clean! Beautiful


----------



## heliophyte

I wish that I could find Aeschynomene fluitans over here. It seems it's not available anywhere in this country.


----------



## Alex Papp

heliophyte said:


> I wish that I could find Aeschynomene fluitans over here. It seems it's not available anywhere in this country.


I got it from Aquadip a few years ago, check with your aquatics shop if they can order it for you


----------



## Garuf

heliophyte said:


> I wish that I could find Aeschynomene fluitans over here. It seems it's not available anywhere in this country.


Aquasabi often gave it.


----------



## heliophyte

Garuf said:


> Aquasabi often gave it.


Not at the moment it seems, but I'll keep looking there. Thanks!


Alex Papp said:


> I got it from Aquadip a few years ago, check with your aquatics shop if they can order it for you


I guess I'll ask my LFS next time I'm in, thanks for the tip!


----------

